# Fuzzy wuzzy!!!



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

6 days old and a fuzzy!! Will keep you posterd on their progress










This is Rufus im keeping this little fellow










My white doe Sally is due her first litter soon too so will keep you posted on her progress aswell


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Cute satins!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

they are gorgeous lou


----------

